# My Radial 5



## dreeves (Dec 14, 2008)

This is my first post. I have been watching for a while. I have attached a picture of my Radial 5. I hope you like


----------



## Brass_Machine (Dec 14, 2008)

Nice work!

1st, Welcome to the club. Glad to see you are posting.

Now, tell us about the radial. Got more pictures? What plans did you use or is it your own design? What is the scale? Castings? Manual or CNC?

Sorry for all the questions... but we wanna know.

God, I love radials.

Eric


----------



## dparker (Dec 14, 2008)

dreeves: Nice looking engine. Very nice work on the finishing. I do assume it is a air operated engine. 
Is that from one of Rudy Kouhopt's plans? I think I can see holes around the cylinders, are these for the exhaust? Could you make a video to show us, I know I would like to hear what it sounds like when it is running.
You have a very pleasing engine to look at and I am sure most, or all, of the fellows on this forum would be happy to have it on their shelf to show.
Good work! Welcome and let us know more about your hobby toys.
don


----------



## Maryak (Dec 15, 2008)

dreeves,

Welcome to our forum. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Plus everything Eric said 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Best Regards
Bob


----------



## dsquire (Dec 15, 2008)

dreeves :bow: :bow: :bow:

WOW! That is nice. Would be nice to learn some more about this engine when you get a chance. Very good looking engine.

Cheers 

Don


----------



## Philjoe5 (Dec 15, 2008)

That's a great looking engine 8). Tell us more ;D

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## cfellows (Dec 15, 2008)

Dreeves,

Very nice work. Welcome to the forum!

Chuck


----------



## Kludge (Dec 15, 2008)

Dreeves, welcome to HMEM. It's a fun bunch and a deep well of expertise in about everything.

I guess you know what you have to do now, right? Provide plans (as built), video (with sound) and expect to be hounded without mercy on all the little bitty details of that magnificent engine. 

I share Brass-Machine's love of radials and have had the good fortune of working on the 1:1 scale versions. They were utterly frustrating at times but sweet when running properly

BEst regards,

Kludge


----------



## dreeves (Dec 15, 2008)

Sorry for the short intro but I wanted to see if my first post would work. Let me introduce myself. I live in West Chester PA and have been building engines for about 10 years. I use the time in the shop to get away from the stress of work. 

A little about my shop. I have a 13 inch southbend lathe, a Bridgeport mill with DRO, a 10 Inch rockwell lathe and a drillpress along with lots of tooling some made in shop as well as store bought.

Now about the engine. The engine was built from the plans from the homeshop machinst. I started as i always do with a new engine I redrew the it in autocad 2002 in solid to see how the engine parts will fit together then I start making chips. This engine is straight forward to build except the valve which takes some time to get your head around. The uprights that hold the engine were drawn in cad by me and sent to the Williamson Free School which has a great machine shop to be cut. The Shop teacher is a good friend. It sure nice to have friends that can help with a more complete shop. I will add a video when I learn how to do it. I would like to thank the people who said the nice things about the engine. I will add more engines when time allows. Happy chips


----------



## dreeves (Dec 15, 2008)

Here are a few more pictures of the engine


----------



## dparker (Dec 15, 2008)

dreeves: OOOOFDAAA!!! The base is even fantastic! I'll go back to my cave now and dream about doing something that nice someday. Wow!
don


----------



## rleete (Dec 15, 2008)

Nice. The base is a fine project all it's own.

Do you have any pics of the inner workings?


----------



## ksouers (Dec 15, 2008)

dreeves,
That is really one nice looking engine! I'm quite partial to radials. Can't help looking up whenever one flies overhead.

Gotta see the video of this!


Kevin


----------



## Brass_Machine (Dec 16, 2008)

dreeves,

Do you happen to remember what issues the plans were in?

West Chester, PA... pretty close to were I work.

Eric


----------



## dreeves (Dec 16, 2008)

Eric,

The plans start with the may/june 2003 issue and end i believe may june 04

Where do you work?


----------



## Brass_Machine (Dec 16, 2008)

dreeves  said:
			
		

> Eric,
> 
> The plans start with the may/june 2003 issue and end i believe may june 04
> 
> Where do you work?



Thanks! Gonna order the back issues.

I work in Malvern... Right at 29 and 202. How far is that from you?

Eric


----------



## dreeves (Dec 16, 2008)

Eric, 
10 minutes away. im just south of Exton,PA

Let me know you can stop by one night after work


----------



## dmartine1 (Jan 1, 2009)

If I may add to this, the plans are also available in the book "The shop wisdom of Rudy Kouhoupt", volume 4, on pages 46 - 67.

The book can be bought at many online stores. I bought mine from Powel Books for 19.95$ which is probably the same as buying the back issues and you get a few other projects in bonus.

Denis


----------



## scoop (Jan 1, 2009)

Had a quick look on Amazon UK for Rudy's books about 10 minutes ago.Found the first 3 volumes available second hand from dealers in america.For all 3 volumes the price came out at 290 quid(approx 435 of your yankee dollars)and god only knows how much the postage will be.Have only just come round!Do these books contain the secret of turning base metals into gold or similar?Did not even bother to find volume 4 as I will probably pass out again.

 Could probably find them cheaper after a good search round but if you got one for less than 20 dollars you had better lock it away.

 poor hard up regards Steve C.


----------



## shred (Jan 1, 2009)

The spiral-bound Rudy books go for ~US$20 or so new, but the hardbacked "Shop Wisdom" ones are $40+ new.  
I was in Powells just a few days ago, and used books of those sorts aren't often seen and usually close to new prices. IIRC they had all the Rudy books new on the shelf and they ship free in the US if you order more than $50 I think.


----------



## JackG (Sep 6, 2010)

Rudy Kouhoupt's books are still in print and are published by Village Press. Here's their web page:

https://secure.villagepress.com/store/items/list/group/325


----------



## JackG (Sep 15, 2010)

The engine is also described in "The Home Shop Machinist" magazine, Jan-Feb 2003 through May-June 2004. Maybe you could get back issues from the publisher or on eBay.


Jack


----------



## engineman1 (Sep 18, 2010)

Dreeves,

Welcome to the forum. Your engine is looking fine. What's the capacity?

Martin


----------

